# Kavanaugh & the 2nd Amend



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

from what I have read and from the reaction of gun rights organizations. It will be time for the SCOTUS to start taking 2nd amendment cases once Kavanaugh is confirmed. Starting with a "may issue" case.



> Brett Kavanaugh: 'Semiautomatic Rifles Are Constitutionally Protected'


https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/09/brett-kavanaugh-semiautomatic-rifles-are-constitutionally-protected/



> NRA Applauds Brett Kavanaugh's Nomination to the U.S. Supreme Court


https://www.nraila.org/articles/20180709/nra-applauds-brett-kavanaughs-nomination-to-the-us-supreme-court



> NSSF Backs Kavanaugh for Supreme Court





> The National Shooting Sports Foundation® (NSSF®), the trade association for the firearms, ammunition and related industries, tonight expressed its strong support for President Donald Trump's nomination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia to become an Associate Justice of the United States Supreme Court.
> 
> "We are pleased to lend our support to President Trump's nomination of Judge Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court and urge the Senate to approve his nomination before the next term begins on the first Monday in October," said Lawrence Keane, NSSF senior vice president and general counsel. "We are confident that Judge Kavanaugh will serve our nation with distinction as an Associate Justice of our nation's highest court and that he will make decisions that will serve to protect the Second Amendment and other Constitutionally guaranteed rights of law-abiding Americans."


NSSF Backs Kavanaugh for Supreme Court - The Gun Feed


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

RedLion said:


> from what I have read and from the reaction of gun rights organizations. It will be time for the SCOTUS to start taking 2nd amendment cases once Kavanaugh is confirmed. Starting with a "may issue" case.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/09/brett-kavanaugh-semiautomatic-rifles-are-constitutionally-protected/
> 
> ...


Yes sir! The lying democrat bastards are already protesting about his "delusional stance" that guns are protected by the constitution.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

all the liberal grief is centered on Roe vs Wade coming up for review - guess what - I see some of the 9th Circuit Court decisions on the CA 2A intrusions coming up for review first ....

and if everything goes thru as predicted and the judges rule as they should >>>> the liberals are going to blow their freaking minds - more sky screaming at the injustices ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> all the liberal grief is centered on Roe vs Wade coming up for review - guess what - I see some of the 9th Circuit Court decisions on the CA 2A intrusions coming up for review first ....
> 
> and if everything goes thru as predicted and the judges rule as they should >>>> the liberals are going to blow their freaking minds - more sky screaming at the injustices ....


The SCOTUS refused to hear at least three 2nd amendment cases during the recently completed session. The SCOTUS needs to start taking 2nd amendment cases. May issues and other obviously UnConstitutional crap needs to be slapped down.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Yes sir! The lying democrat bastards are already protesting about his "delusional stance" that guns are protected by the constitution.


the liberals already know & reluctantly acknowledge they can't pull the 2A Right - citizens get guns - for now they have moved in the direction of restrictions - restrict what guns are allowed and who can they eliminate from owning them >>>>> leading the march is CA - "magazine buttons" - magazine limits - ect ect

nooooo way in hell will a SCOTUS judge that reads the Constitution as written & INTENDED >>>> will allow any of the CA bullshit ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Put on some coffee, fire up the stove make some popcorn this is going to be a long movie. full of twists and turns


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> all the liberal grief is centered on Roe vs Wade coming up for review - guess what - I see some of the 9th Circuit Court decisions on the CA 2A intrusions coming up for review first ....
> 
> and if everything goes thru as predicted and the judges rule as they should >>>> the liberals are going to blow their freaking minds - more sky screaming at the injustices ....


Boy the left is really a hateful bunch when they don't get there way. They are more interested in bashing someone than they are concerned about running the country.
There lady didn't win election now they are screaming like a child.

Remember the fit they threw when trump was asked if he would accept the outcome of the election and they didn't get the answer they wanted?

So now who's not accepting the outcome? Bunch of spoiled brats


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Unless you are the governor of Orygun. She has said she is above the 2A.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

They do not care about the judge, except to oppose Trump.
Most of them voted for him for the DC court.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> They do not care about the judge, except to oppose Trump.
> Most of them voted for him for the DC court.


That was then, this is now.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the guy was a great pick, and that he will oppose a lot of idiot cases that make it to the Court. I can't wait for him to start slapping down dumbkopfs, like the 9th Circuit. That should be a regular event, since those morons send a lot of garbage decisions up to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The socialist left was prepared to attack whomever got nominated. They are looking down the road and realize they have been set back possibly 30,40, years in the courts. They were almost there had the bitch won, A left stacked court and this republic would have drawn it's last breath, still may. The socialist continue to fill their ranks day by day.

If Trump does nothing else the rest of his term, his court appointments have been masterful and may have staved off the fall of this once great Republic, at least for a few years. You can bet the socialists will change tactics. The fight for this country is not over by a long shot. It will continue, and quite possibly, get nastier.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It was reported that the "protesters" had pre made signs for all 4 potential nominees.
When announced they held up the chosen candidates name.These people are nucking futz!

Liberal Protestors Pre-Made Signs About Trump?s Other SCOTUS Picks | Observer


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the congressional vote for his SCOTUS ratification could be the end for some of these DNC congresspeople - they are on the bubble to get re-elected and voting total BS will be a killing blow - direct vote against 2A, immigration reform and the abortion issue >>>> bye bye ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

GOA....



> Gun Owners of America Statement on Nomination of Kavanaugh
> 
> "Gun Owners of America is optimistic that Judge Brett Kavanaugh will be a huge improvement over the retiring Justice Anthony Kennedy on many constitutional issues, including the Second Amendment.
> 
> ...


Gun Owners of America Statement on Nomination of Kavanaugh - The Gun Feed


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More good things to say about Kavanaugh....



> The D.C. Circuit judge is a strong defender of the Second Amendment but seems less inclined to accept Fourth Amendment claims.





> Last week I suggested that whoever replaces Anthony Kennedy on the Supreme Court probably will be more receptive to cases that challenge gun control laws on Second Amendment grounds. That certainly seems to be true of Brett Kavanaugh, who by some accounts is the leading contender for Donald Trump's second Supreme Court nomination, which the president plans to announce on Monday night.
> 
> Kavanaugh, who has served on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit since 2006, dissented from a 2011 decision in which a three-judge panel upheld the District of Columbia's ban on so-called assault weapons and its requirement that all guns be registered. Kavanaugh disagreed with the majority's use of "intermediate scrutiny," saying an analysis "based on text, history, and tradition" is more consistent with the Supreme Court's Second Amendment precedents.


https://reason.com/blog/2018/07/06/scotus-contender-brett-kavanaugh-on-gun


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

LaPierre likes Kavanaugh....



> Wayne LaPierre on Trump's Nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the U.S. Supreme Court


https://www.ammoland.com/2018/07/wayne-lapierre-on-trumps-nomination-of-brett-kavanaugh-to-the-u-s-supreme-court/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I tend to agree with the article.....



> The Kavanaugh fight isn't about abortion. It's about guns.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/kavanaugh_fight_isnt_about_abortion_its_about_guns.html


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

A well thought out article.


----------

